# speaker stands suggestion required



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

i am planing to go for DIY speaker like these 
please suggest if there might be any issues with them.I am having monitor audio br1 bookshelves.also please tell me what should be the total height(stand plus speaker).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe you want your tweeters to be at ear level. I made some stands like those years ago for some Boston Acoustics speakers and I also filled them with sand for a very solid speaker stand. :T


----------



## okcorrell (Feb 26, 2014)

Make sure that the level of the drivers are ear level when seated at the normal position.


----------



## Babak (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi

A high mass of the stands is always a good thing.
So, filling the stands with sand is an excellent idea.

I would also think about the feet below the stands.

That depends on the fllor construction in the room.

Cheers
Babak


----------

